# How young can they be outside in the cold?



## Nao57 (Jan 30, 2021)

So I wanted to check on this. 

Have a couple kits. Wanted to double check how young they can be outside in the cold? (And its winter here.) 

These are about 8 weeks old. I don't want to take any chances and so I thought I'd double check. 

This isn't my first time with rabbits, but it somehow went such that my other rabbits were older when the cold hit.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 30, 2021)

Drafts are worse than cold, typically. As long as they’ve got a good spot out of the wind and aren’t getting a major temp change (like going from warm inside to out in the bitter cold), they should be fine.
Kits born in the cooler months usually have nice thick winter coats in by the time they’re ready to wean.


----------



## Nao57 (Jan 31, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Drafts are worse than cold, typically. As long as they’ve got a good spot out of the wind and aren’t getting a major temp change (like going from warm inside to out in the bitter cold), they should be fine.
> Kits born in the cooler months usually have nice thick winter coats in by the time they’re ready to wean.


Thanks. 

So by weaning age the danger should be over right?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 31, 2021)

Assuming health and setup are already good, yes 😊


----------



## Nao57 (Feb 2, 2021)

Its honestly amazing how small they can be and be fine in the cold! :O After reading your comments I'd been observing this and you guys are right!


----------

